# Help! Engine Malfunction Light



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

I took my GT-R into litchfields today to get the rattly bell housing replaced, all good (I even came away with a milltek Y pipe for good measure.

All the way home everything seems to be running great, until I pull into home and still hear a bit of a rattle under the car, I give it a couple of gentle presses of the accelerator and it sounds awful, even worse than before! It gets worse... I hear a beep and the engine malfunction light comes on.

I'll give Litchfields a ring in the morning, but in the meantime is there a way to read the fault code without a reader? I saw that there was some way of trying to read fault codes using the accelerator pedal but that didn't seemed to work for me, and it sounded a bit dodgy.

I'm concerned if I need to get it back to litchfields then that's a 130 mile trip with something potentially not right.

Any thoughts, ideas or suggestions appreciated?


----------



## boosh (Feb 7, 2008)

I would just get it transported there or somewhere close don't risk running it if it sounds bad.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Give Ian a ring ASAP he is a good guy and go out of his way to help you, don't run the car until you have spoken to him.

Bobby


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey, just a quick update for those that care, I phoned Litchfields this morning and they said that it sounds like it could be a misfire. That would certainly rattle up the bellhousing if the engine was running rough, and would definitely trigger a CEL. 

They're going to come collect the car next week. Fingers crossed that it's nothing too fatal.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Stan, can you hear a misfire? 

The pedal method of getting a fault code does work, or you could buy an OBD reader for less than 20 quid.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Would of thought you would have noticed a misfire on your drive home mate


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

youd know if there was a misfire surely?! You'd feel it...... Especially if it's bad enough to vibrate right through the bell housing


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Might be the 02 sensor


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Okay, I managed to get the pedal method to work... seems I was unlucky with the timing before. The error code is get is "2096", which doesn't seem to appear in any of the fault code lists I've found after searched for on the forums.

Looking elsewhere, looks to be something exhaust related? But Litchfield reckoned that it couldn't have been anything to do with the Y-Pipe as there aren't any sensors beyond that point?

Regarding noticing it on the drive home, I really gave it some wellie for the last couple of miles before I got home so it could've been from that? The engine was running pretty rough when I got it back.


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

P2096 is a cat efficiency code, try turning your car on and see if it's got an exhaust leak on your new y pipe fitted as that will throw the code.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

A leak in the Y-pipe would throw a code? Are you sure? All the exhaust gas readings are done in the downpipes


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Are the downpipe cats removed to fit the new bell housing? Maybe there's an O2 sensor wire loose? Just throwing round some ideas.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yup downpipes get removed to change the bell housing


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

From the front of the ypipe up to the top of the downpipes is leaking somewhere. Either on a gasket or even a slight weep on one of the 02 sensors, it happened to a mates car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm telling you its the 02 sensor


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

......


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Good luck getting up there lol


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Just noticed trev had wrote what i had


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Update:

Litchfield picked the car up yesterday, and they've had a look at it this morning. When it went on the trailer it was sounding a little better, so it may be something intermittent. Their first thought was that it was an O2 sensor issue. It's running fine at the moment, but they checked the stored codes and apparently the fault codes were reading bank 1 as too rich and bank 2 as too lean. Which is really odd! They've cleared the fault code, and are gonna take it for another drive, and see if anything crops up.

If it is an intermittent issue, then that's a worry


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Staninator said:


> Update:
> 
> Litchfield picked the car up yesterday, and they've had a look at it this morning. When it went on the trailer it was sounding a little better, so it may be something intermittent. Their first thought was that it was an O2 sensor issue. It's running fine at the moment, but they checked the stored codes and apparently the fault codes were reading bank 1 as too rich and bank 2 as too lean. Which is really odd! They've cleared the fault code, and are gonna take it for another drive, and see if anything crops up.
> 
> If it is an intermittent issue, then that's a worry


What year car is it?


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

rs300dave said:


> What year car is it?


2012


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Staninator said:


> 2012


Ok probably not the intercoolers corroded and leaking. When mine started leaking it was running really rough and made some horrible noises.


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Staninator,

Any update on the health of your car?
Was it an 02 sensor or something else?


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

DEMETRIXXX said:


> Hi Staninator,
> 
> Any update on the health of your car?
> Was it an 02 sensor or something else?


No, it wasn't the O2 sensor(s), the fault is still present. Iain got me to run the car whilst logging the ECU data. Luckily it was logging when the CEL happened again. After looking at the logs, he's certain it isn't the O2 sensor, and they taking it back in to look at.


----------

